# What's the best 18650 batteries for my setup?



## ShaneDylan96 (19/3/21)

I'm using a Geekvape Aegis X and this thing runs through a battery like it's nothing. Currently using 2 Samsung 30Q batteries that are about 3 months old with a Blotto Mini on top at 80-90 watts (Soon to be an OXVA Arbiter) and it lasts for about 200 puffs before I have to charge it again.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (19/3/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> I'm using a Geekvape Aegis X and this thing runs through a battery like it's nothing. Currently using 2 Samsung 30Q batteries that are about 3 months old with a Blotto Mini on top at 80-90 watts (Soon to be an OXVA Arbiter) and it lasts for about 200 puffs before I have to charge it again.


I am not really up with some of the newer batteries but i can see your way of thinking 30Q's ok at about 55W per battery so take advantage of 6000mAh capacity compared to about 4.800mAh which would be about average for 2 18650's. It's why many have taken to 21700 devices luckily for me i MTL or single coil RDL so never much over 30w! if at 80 - 90w you just are not going to get great battery life whatever 18650's you use!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (19/3/21)

With a 0.14 ohm coil not many batteries will last too long. 30Q's are the best 18650's when it comes to battery life in a regulated mod. Just don't use them in a mech.

But 200 puffs are not too bad. Get another set for standby and pop them in when the other goes flat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/3/21)

Adephi said:


> With a 0.14 ohm coil not many batteries will last too long. 30Q's are the best 18650's when it comes to battery life in a regulated mod. Just don't use them in a mech.
> 
> But 200 puffs are not too bad. Get another set for standby and pop them in when the other goes flat.


Luckily the Arbiter has a bit more flavor at lower wattages. Swapped an Argus GT Kit with 2 batteries for my brand new Aegis X mod and it was a deal I couldn't refuse. 
Why are Molicel Batteries so popular in the UK though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/3/21)

Battery Mooch on the best cells. 18650 starts at around 3 mins in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/3/21)

If you vape at 80-90 whatts and don't mind a bigger mod, switch to 21700. Lasts me a whole day and I vape at 70W

Would like to get my hands on Tesla's 4680 batteries for single cell squonker.


----------

